# Improved Access to NSFW Gallery!



## terri (Jan 4, 2016)

We have decided to change how we handle access to the NSFW Gallery here at TPF. Previously, access to this gallery was only possible through a donation to the site and becoming a subscribed member. However, we are now changing it to become free to access.

For those new to the site or who are unaware, the NSFW Gallery (Not Safe For Work) is a gallery on the site within which we allow the posting of tasteful nudity. We restrict access purely to enable the “open access” areas of the site to remain family and workplace friendly.

We will ask that, although all threads made within the gallery are restricted viewing, “NSFW” should appear in the thread’s title in the same way that we expect it of boudoir photography in the regular sections of the site.

All you have to do is send a private message to me to request access. You will have to have your full birth date entered into the forum software as a check; however, that is all we require.

Please be aware that the admin retain the right to withhold or remove access to any member whose age is in question. In addition, like all issues we request that any member who has suspicions of an under-age user with access to the NSFW Gallery report the details as you would any other issues on the site.

Also note that, while we do allow nudity, we do not allow pornographic material and that any content deemed to breach this rule will be removed from view. If you have any concern as to the suitability of any content you wish to post, please send a private message to any active member of the moderating or admin team for review before posting.

Thanks to all of you for your continued participation and support at The Photo Forum!


----------



## ratssass (Jan 8, 2016)

YES,YES,YES!!!!!!!


----------



## SyuzVR (May 13, 2017)

Thanks, thanks and  thaanks a lot


----------



## vin88 (Apr 17, 2018)

good show


----------



## Destin (Apr 17, 2018)

Didn’t even know we had an NSFW gallery lol


----------

